# Herping, unexpected...



## Ishah (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Just thought I'd post up a few pics of a couple of snakies I wasn't expecting to encounter at the time...(Both on our property on our driveway/on the side of our driveway - A definate sign herping season is well on its way!  ) Enjoy 

This was the tai that my parents accidently ran over the day before on our driveway about 50m from our house or less... Thought I'd go down and see if I could positively ID it for them (as they arent exactly snake literate), and take some pics before it turned to dust lol. The parts where the flesh wasnt exposed was still floppy...
































I'll do it in two posts, coz otherwise it would be too long lol... Poor thing was pretty messed up...(I think it was still alive but badly damaged when they ran it over, so they put it out of its misery? Hence really badly messed up...) :?

P.S. Put it on the car to give a rough idea of size/length...Anyone feeling game, feel free to have a crack at the sex if you think its possible from the photos I supplied - Someone I know can sex them to a degree of accuracy by looking at the tail shape or something? idk... I have a couple other pics of the tail end...


----------



## dpeica (Sep 18, 2009)

It just proves you asians cant drive.


----------



## Ishah (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the coastal I came across probably 100m from our house on our driveway on the way to the shops... Personally think its the best looking and sexiest one I've ever seen!!! :lol: SOO wish I could have kept it...


----------



## Ishah (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL :lol: I love you too dpeica!  (P.S. It was probably mum driving...hence not asian, but blonde caucasian  LOL)

And some head/tongue shots... 
















"Dragon! Dra-gon!!! I ain't a lizard! I dont do that tongue thing!" :lol:



















Probably a bit boring after the first 3 head/tongue shots, but oh well... I'm home alone and bored...


Cheers


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

That Coastal is hot!!!!


----------



## Ishah (Sep 18, 2009)

I know Jay! Pretty good for BHP food eh? :lol: "If there was a god...." :lol: 

P.S. Closest thing you'll ever get to a true "prossy" carpet too


----------



## Lplater (Sep 18, 2009)

*coastal*

hey ish if ever yr in n.s.w and feeling camera happy i would love for someone to take awesome pictures like that of mine


----------



## garycahill (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice pics of some nce herps. Shame about the fisrst one though.
Tell your mum to slow down a bit or put up a snake crossing sign. lol


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 19, 2009)

aparently goin by the tail the males will taper off more abruptly than that of the females... so on that rule i'd tip female, but probe is the most sure fire way to tell for certain, and excellent pics there, love the coastals colourings. shame bout the tai though, can''t always be avoided...
herp season is well on its way, found heaps of roud kills and some near missed herps on the roads along the south gippsland coast in vic this week..
kinda need to take the camera to work with me i think, hopefully some luck herping tomorrow when shnakeygirl and i go for a trip for the day....


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 19, 2009)

That Coastal is STUNNING,amazing colours and pattern...Unfortunately some times accidents do happen,its the idiots that swerve to hit them that i hate...


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

That Coastal is a beauty, shame about the Taipan.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 19, 2009)

beautiful coastal Ishah, nice pics 

HK.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats a very nice coastel, must be great fun seeing them out in the wild.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 19, 2009)

that coastal is a stunner!!!

was he happy? or keen to eat you?


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 19, 2009)

wow


----------



## Ishah (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got around to putting these pics onto my computer... And still in the middle of uploading them to Photobucket... But here are some pics of stuff I've found since the last lot were taken...

A Lacie up one of our coconut trees in our carpark...(also near the rat cages - which I think he might have checked out...)
















A little _*Carlia*_ skink, in breeding colours I assume... On the base of our spa... (feel free to ID it more exactly  )





I'll post more pics of my findings soon... Photobucket takes a while... :? lol


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2009)

That's one awesome carpet! WOW!


----------



## Kris (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome Lacey! Hve you weaned it onto coconuts?


----------



## Ishah (Oct 28, 2009)

One of the now many carpets I've found in the last few weeks...

























It came to give me a hug before going off to guard one of the jetski's :lol:


----------



## Ishah (Oct 28, 2009)

The Green Tree Snake - Of which was absolutely RIDDLED with skin worms...  He was roughly the thickness of a garden hose - or less... and its head would have been no bigger than the tip (segment?) of my pinky finger! I was asked to relocate it as mum and nan didnt want it to eat mum's 1-2 week old chickens or nan's cockatiels :lol:

Just a small sample of the skin-wormage...





And its purdy face




















And off he goes into the palm trees....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

nice pics, tree snakes always seem to have skin worm around here to, and just love musking you. any elapid pics? you must have a great backyard, you are always finding so much stuff.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW Ish ,great thread ,,,the GTS certainly does have a lot of worms ..most times when I catch either the GTS's or even the RBBS's ,some do have a bad worm problem ,but I pass them on to get the worms removed ..am yet to be taught how to do it myself ..but thats on the cards ..love the carpet pics and the lacie is sweet ..gotta have respect for the length of them Taipan fangs too ...thanks for the close up ..have only seen fangs of EB's and RBBS's close up when I have come across dead hot vens ..


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 28, 2009)

beautiful pics of the coastal,...its definately a looker!!

and those skinworm pics are horrible, do they end up killing the snakes?


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice pics keep them coming, Im thinking the skink is a male _Carlia schmeltzii._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 28, 2009)

ReptilianGuy said:


> aparently goin by the tail the males will taper off more abruptly than that of the females... so on that rule i'd tip female, but probe is the most sure fire way to tell for certain,....


 

its the other way around, id say its a boy. females tails taper abruptly from the vent where as males taper smoothly.

nice pics btw


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not a bad looking carpet Ishah,the Green Tree Snakes that ive caught down this way are also riddled with skin worms,ive only ever caught one one without any visible,that was in Newcastle.I would have to agree with ssssmithy regarding the tail suitation,i would say its a male...MARK


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 28, 2009)

The coastal carpets from that area are totally amazing 
are there other colour variations ?
any pics ?

Roger


----------



## Ishah (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's the most recent Carpet I've came across here... It has noticeably more - and thicker - black markings on it... 

























































Sorry about all the pics...


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 28, 2009)

wish i had coastals rocking up to my driveway like that ha


----------



## Ishah (Oct 28, 2009)

And here are some Burtons we found when I went for a herp down south...


























That last one, had obviously had a run-in with some form of predator as it has started regenerating its tail... Tripped us out a bit when we found it... Was interesting to see, as I'd never seen one like it before...But he looked happy and healthy enough... Would have been good if I had the right lighting for the last shot, but there's only so much you can do lol.

Hope you enjoyed the latest "installments" to my thread LOL


----------



## Kersten (Oct 28, 2009)

You missed the part where you were so caught up in taking pics that you nearly go run over :lol:

Whcasual79....I'm a Hotspurs fan.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## andyh (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome stuff, your so lucky


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic, Love the pics. I wish we could have some close to us, but where we live, the most we see are geckoes and very few, if any snakes.


----------

